# The CD-N500 network CD player by Yamaha for streaming music, priced at just under $800



## keithlock (Feb 5, 2013)

Recently introduced from Yamaha is a network connected CD player that provides access to many sources of audio content, in a similar way as the Sonos Playbar. Of course, the CD-N500 plays physical media, compact discs, but the many digital options include streaming music from network connected devices (PC's, smartphones, tablets, Network-Attached Storage), as well as Internet radio (provides support for the vTuner radio station database).

Gaining access to online content or audio stored on the local network requires a quick Ethernet connection to the router (unfortunately, it cannot be connected wirelessly).

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/news/963094DE2A314A678DCBF34BE902560E_12005.jpg[/img]Users can download Yamaha's free app called the _Yamaha Network Player Controller_, for their Apple, Kindle Fire and Android devices, which remotely controls the media to be streamed, among other settings including viewing album art and other song information. Volume control however, is not supported from the app.

Directly-connected devices through the supplied front-USB port can share their music libraries to the Yamaha player. There is no in-built amplifier with the CD-N500 so a digital or analog connection to an amp must be made. Gapless play is possible with WAV and FLAC file formats as long as the sound source is set to "server."

This new player by Yamaha is set to be a "transition piece" for those that want access to the newer ways of acquiring media, i.e. online, but still carry a large CD library.

"The CD-N500 is a perfect transition piece for this audience, since it enables them to better integrate all desired music sources. They can listen to what they want when they want, as our network CD player eliminates the barriers to identifying and enjoying their favorite artists and songs," said senior vice president of Yamaha Corporation of America, Tom Sumner, in a press release announcing the CD-N500 in late January.

*Carefully selected inner components...*

- include left-right symmetrical audio circuitry
- provide a short path for the traveling audio signal for utmost purity
- include the highly regarded 192KHz/32-bit Burr-Brown high precision DAC

Firmware upgrades are offered periodically and may include new features and functionality. Upgrades can be done through USB or through the network.






_The above video was recorded at the Yamaha stand at IFA 2012 in Berlin. Presenter Chris Wray talks about the "Music Play" function of the app which offers the ability to "send" music stored on a network connected mobile device, to the player, from anywhere within the home."_

The MSRP for the Yamaha CD-N500 Networked CD Player is $799.95 USD, but many online retailers have it available at $100 less. The colors and finishes available are in black and silver. According to many comments found across the web, many like the features, some like the dual physical and digital media play options, however very few feel that the price is appropriate. Other complaints include the lack of wireless capabilities for networking, the lack of rear USB ports, and many feel it would benefit from a larger display.

Those that supported the price mentioned the higher priced models like the Bryston BDP-2 Digital Music Player, and the Krell Connect Media Streaming Player that lack a DAC, which the Yamaha CD Player does have.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

Does it feature support for SACD or DVD-A?


----------



## keithlock (Feb 5, 2013)

According to the specs, Disc Compatibility is limited to: CD-DA, CD-R, CD-RW


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

keithlock said:


> According to the specs, Disc Compatibility is limited to: CD-DA, CD-R, CD-RW


That's the UK site and I assume the a UK specific version. Will the US version be any different?


----------



## keithlock (Feb 5, 2013)

8086 said:


> That's the UK site and I assume the a UK specific version. Will the US version be any different?


Sorry.. same: http://usa.yamaha.com/products/audio-visual/hifi-components/cd-players/cd-n500_w/?mode=model


----------



## Ovation123 (Mar 6, 2011)

A nice idea for a narrow demographic, in my view. This seems most appealing to someone who A) doesn't already use a PC/Mac and appropriate software/hardware for streaming (I use a Mac with iTunes, an Airport Express and load my CDs in Apple Lossless), B) wants to streamline a system (I have a disc player in my living room, where I do most of my streaming, though now it is mostly used for SACD/DVD-A as I move towards loading my CD collection--I'm about 65% of the way there), or C) wants a small, secondary system but lacks the equipment in A.

In some ways, this seems like something that might have been more appealing a few years ago, when wireless was not ubiquitous (similar to a device Cambridge Audio used to offer, at around the same price, though not as flexible in terms of interface).

I'm sure it will do a fine job for those who fit the user profile of this device, but I don't think there will be that many people who are in that profile.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

In some sense, the CD-N500 is kind of a few years too late. While it may support many of the latest popular codecs like FLAC, it also lacks the hard drive found in my 12 year old RIO Central HSX-109 (WMA Lossless, MP3 320KB, w/Burr-Brown) which can burn, rip, and Download music from a now defunct service; as well as serve up tunes across the network. However, the Yamaha is probably of a higher caliber build quality than my old RIO and probably a worthy replacement when combined with the a decent low powered ATOM media server w/ a WD greenpower or nearline drive.


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

Interesting time to bring this device out for the general public. I think I remember Yamaha having some sort of home server 5 or 6 years ago that many folks enjoyed so maybe this is Yamaha moving in another direction.


----------

